# Infocus 4805 to Optoma HD70...what do you think?



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm running the IF 4805 and I love it. However, I have an opportunity to purchase a new Optoma HD70 for a seriously low price (under $600) and I'm wondering I should jump on it.

I will be happy if -- 1) SD material looks as good as it does on the 4805 and 2) HD material looks better. If the HD70 can't do both of those things, I'm not interested in it and will wait for the next big deal (hopefully the Mits HC1500).

What are your thoughts? Can the HD70 meet this criteria?


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Optoma HD 70 it is :jump:. Provided its is installed perfectly raying:and your image size does not go beyond 100" diagonal. It's a native 720p only . 

I don't use keystone :rolleyesno:at all. Since HD70 does not come with lens shift :nono:but has a fixed image offset you need to do your calculation first . Please visit this site :reading: www.projectorcentral.com/projection-calculator-pro.cfm input the make and model and you can calculate the parameters.


Good luck !
:T


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Rajesh said:


> Optoma HD 70 it is :jump:. Provided its is installed perfectly raying:and your image size does not go beyond 100" diagonal. It's a native 720p only .
> 
> I don't use keystone :rolleyesno:at all. Since HD70 does not come with lens shift :nono:but has a fixed image offset you need to do your calculation first . Please visit this site :reading: www.projectorcentral.com/projection-calculator-pro.cfm input the make and model and you can calculate the parameters.
> 
> ...


r

I'm dealing with a similar projector now in the 4805...large offset, no lens shift. I do notice that the throw distance is a little different but only by a few inches. The offset is the same as the 4805 (around 30%) which works with my 7'6" ceiling so I should be fine there as well.

At the price I'm paying, I think that it should make for a pretty good substitute for the 4805.

The other good thing is that I have an ISF calibrator crashing at my house next weekend!


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Keith,

Yes. The HD-70 has a fixed offset :nerdf 36% . So for a 100" diagonal ,from the centre of the lens you will have a image offset :unbelievablef 17.64".

HD-65 is a new model . worth taking a look :hush:if you have uncontrolled light ambiance in your set up. Besides ISF calibration :jump:will make your Home theater "Picture Perfect".

Regards
Rajesh
:yay:


----------



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Rajesh said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Yes. The HD-70 has a fixed offset :nerdf 36% . So for a 100" diagonal ,from the centre of the lens you will have a image offset :unbelievablef 17.64".
> 
> ...


Ive been doing a lot of research ,and have learned the HD65 has much less off set built in.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Rajesh said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Yes. The HD-70 has a fixed offset :nerdf 36% . So for a 100" diagonal ,from the centre of the lens you will have a image offset :unbelievablef 17.64".
> 
> ...


Well, I spoke with the ISF calibrator and he recommended that I stay away from the HD70. Apparently, it does a poor job tracking greyscale whereas the Mits HC1500 doesn't. This means better blacks, better shadow detail and a better color palette. 

So, the search continues! I fully expect the HC1500 (or equivalent) to drop to a similar price in the not too distant future.


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Kool.. Then hold on for a while... The price always drops. HC 1500 looks very impressive to me too.


----------

